# CAR BOOT SALE - Miranda do corvo



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The Car Boot is held on the 1st Sunday of each month, either outside in the Gardens near the river during the summer months (usually May to October) or inside in the Municipal Mercado during the winter months. The Center receives the support of the camara Municipal Miranda Do corvo and endorsed by the Tourist Board. It has a great impact on the town once a month especially when it is in the Gardens. At this location there are 5 cafes, public toilets, children's playground and lovely gardens to relax in. From time to time there are other activities Folk Dancing, Brass bands etc


Miranda do Corvo CarBoot


LOCATION 
Mapas Miranda do Corvo ViaMichelin: Moradas e mapa de estradas com o Mapa Miranda do Corvo


----------

